# Thinking of Opening a Boozer?



## scomet (23/8/19)

Thinking of opening a Boozer? this is a good listen from the bbc - The Food Chain podcast

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/w3csyp0m#play

Incidentally we have a Scottish pub down the road set in a small tilt up slab shopping centre, good beer, great food, staggering distance, sells more Tennents than any pub in Australia! - what more to want?

http://www.thepipersinn.com.au

Cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/8/19)

I didn't know Haggis burgers existed until earlier this week, got mentioned in a book I was reading.


----------



## enikoy (23/8/19)

scomet said:


> Incidentally we have a Scottish pub down the road set in a small tilt up slab shopping centre, good beer, great food, staggering distance, sells more Tennents than any pub in Australia! - what more to want?
> 
> http://www.thepipersinn.com.au
> 
> Cheers



Haha, I've been using the Mandurah by-pass road for too long. That area of Mandurah was a farm last time I drove through!


----------

